# Intel audio supported?



## Bellum (Jul 17, 2011)

So my sound device is listed as an "Intel(r) 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller". Similar devices are listed in the supported hardware file ("[i386,amd64] The snd_hda(4) driver supports many Intel HDA compatible audio chipsets including the following:"), but not this specific one. Does that mean that there is no way to get sound working on FreeBSD on this machine? Will the snd_hda driver suffice?


----------



## joel@ (Jul 17, 2011)

Try the snd_ich(4) driver instead.


----------



## teckk (Jul 17, 2011)

That's what I was thinking.


```
dmesg | grep pcm
```
snd_ich(4)
snd_hda(4)
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/sound-setup.html


----------



## Bellum (Jul 18, 2011)

Alright! Got it set up and it works fine. Thanks, guys.


----------

